# Transmitting a Wifi signal - Desktop



## Oxy301 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello, I wish to transmit a internet wifi signal from my desktop. My PC is connected to the internet using a USB modem, so standard wifi connection using the modem itself wont work. 

Is there another device I can buy (preferably a usb type) to connect into my PC and share my internet connection and transmit the net over wifi?

I brought a USB adaptor and tried to share, but it didnt work, as I think it was simply a receiver used to give my PC internet. And I obviously want to transmit my signal.


----------



## Donthomas1 (Feb 6, 2014)

You should be able to setup your wifi connection as an adhoc go into control panel look under wifi setup maybe in there or type adhoc in the search window maybe wrong


----------



## Oxy301 (Feb 8, 2014)

Donthomas1 said:


> You should be able to setup your wifi connection as an adhoc go into control panel look under wifi setup maybe in there or type adhoc in the search window maybe wrong


Says: Windows couldn't detect any wireless network interface.


----------



## Donthomas1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Witch PC did you set up the adhoc from if you want your tower to connect thru your laptop setup your tower http://compnetworking.about.com/od/wireless/ht/setupadhocwifi.htm just check this out may help better than me


----------



## Oxy301 (Feb 8, 2014)

Donthomas1 said:


> Witch PC did you set up the adhoc from if you want your tower to connect thru your laptop setup your tower How To Set Up An Ad Hoc (Peer) Wi-Fi Network just check this out may help better than me


Thanks for trying to help, but I need to get a solid answer. Ive tried a few methods without success and its extremely frustrating. 

Firstly, I dont have a laptop, I have a desktop. Secondly I dont have any additional hardware which your guide requires. And I need a solid answer to what type of hardware I need. Guides are fine, but I dont even have the correct hardware and thats what I need. 

I live in Australia, so hopefully whatever hardware works I can find here. Ive got useless *** advice past week and im really sick of it. So im asking a forum to get some real answers....hopefully!!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If that adapter is any good, you should be able to transmit a wifi signal using it by setting up an ad hoc network to which other computers can connect and share your usb modem Internet connection, files and other sharable stuff.


----------



## Donthomas1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry oxy I misunderstood you want to set your desktop up as a wireless gateway correct and you want to buy something to help you do it and your PC can't be setup as an ad hoc server how about you buy a wireless nic and put it in your computer did that help the guide was just that a guide thought it could explain better than me guess not again sorry to offend you not my intention I am setting it up on my stuff now and I will get back to with a walk thru


----------



## Donthomas1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok I hope you are using win 7 I will explain that one. Right click on your network icon click open network and sharing center. Go to the left hand side of the screen look for manage wireless networks.click on it.now you should have some tabs about 1/4 from top to bottom.they should say add adapter properties profile types network and sharing center. Click on adapter properties. 
New window two tabs networking and sharing click on sharing. (You do have a wireless adapter correct don't want to make you mad) see the little box that says allow other net work users to connect through this computers Internet connection take it from there. Wait before I make mad you did bridge your wired and wireless connection right well if this don't work maybe I can find a guide that can explain better than me I'm not a writer.


----------



## Oxy301 (Feb 8, 2014)

Donthomas1 said:


> Sorry oxy I misunderstood you want to set your desktop up as a wireless gateway correct and you want to buy something to help you do it and your PC can't be setup as an ad hoc server how about you buy a wireless nic and put it in your computer did that help the guide was just that a guide thought it could explain better than me guess not again sorry to offend you not my intention I am setting it up on my stuff now and I will get back to with a walk thru


Hi Donthomas1, you said: wireless nic. Or WNIC? Wireless network interface card. Do you have any links from retail stores as an example so I know what to look for? When I go to retail stores they have no idea what im talking about!

You also said: "Go to the left hand side of the screen look for manage wireless networks."

I dont see that on my screen, is that simply because I dont have the device?

Yes I have Windows 7, and thanks for your help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have a couple of choices.

You can buy a router that will accept the usb modem as its wan connection which will then allow you to connect both wired and wirelessly via the router.

Another option is to get a usb wifi dongle and using a product called connectify use it as a Access Point for multiple devices.

Setting up a single wifi ad hoc connection is ok for one other device but can't do more.


----------



## Oxy301 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> You have a couple of choices.
> 
> You can buy a router that will accept the usb modem as its wan connection which will then allow you to connect both wired and wirelessly via the router.
> 
> ...


I already brought a USB wifi adapter and tried sharing my net and used two programs similar to Connectify, but didnt work. Im unsure if the device I brought was incorrect, so I want to confirm exactly what hardware I need to buy. I didnt try using ad-hoc connection since I didnt know about it.

@Wifi Adapters, this is what I brought:

Buy NETGEAR Wireless N Dual USB Adaptor | Read Reviews | Dick Smith Online Shopping

Is that correct? Or do I need something else?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

With the wifi adapter and the usb modem connection do a ipconfig /all via a command prompt and post the results for review.


----------



## Oxy301 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> With the wifi adapter and the usb modem connection do a ipconfig /all via a command prompt and post the results for review.


Its not what im asking you. Im simply asking: Should that device work? Or is that the incorrect device? I cannot run /ipconfig since I no longer have the device. Be nice if you just answer my question.

Should it work? Possible answers are: yes that device will allow you to create a wifi hotspot using ad-hoc, or: No that device cannot you need something like ...

Get me? Whats the point of me going to the shop to hear more useless BS and try it out, only to post on this forum that the device isnt even designed to do what I want!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounding a bit jaded there Oxy301. All of us here are here to help. We are not paid. We do the best we can.

"I wish to transmit a internet wifi signal from my desktop. "

Given that I was attempting to provide you with a couple of paths to a solution.

But apparently this was just an exercise in futility since you don't have the equipment to work with. 

Yes it works. Heck if you can turn your smartphone into a AP what makes you think you can do it with another device like a pc?


----------



## Oxy301 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> Sounding a bit jaded there Oxy301. All of us here are here to help. We are not paid. We do the best we can.
> 
> "I wish to transmit a internet wifi signal from my desktop. "
> 
> ...


Sorry if it sounded jagged, I prefer being direct. Simply asking, what do I need to buy, and which method to set it up actually works.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Just google the compatibility with your pc specs and then choose a device and the software you want to run it.


----------



## Oxy301 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> Just google the compatibility with your pc specs and then choose a device and the software you want to run it.


Problem is, and what im trying to get at, is what hardware do I need to setup an ad-hoc wifi hotspot. Will a USB Wifi adapter do this for me? As mentioned it will only allow 1 other device which is perfect, but im trying to understand what basic hardware I need.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Oxy301 said:


> Will a USB Wifi adapter do this for me? As mentioned it will only allow 1 other device which is perfect, but im trying to understand what basic hardware I need.


Yes, a usb wifi adapter will do this for you and you already bought one, so you don't need any other basic hardware to accomplish this. The one device limitation doesn't seem like a problem to you, so why not use Connectify to achieve exactly that without adding any other hardware? Netgear networking devices are more than okay, so that usb wifi dongle should do just fine.

However, if you need more than that setup offers, you'll need to buy a router with support for usb modems aka 3g routers and it's all you need to broadcast a wireless network that uses the modem for Internet connectivity, one that can be shared among multiple devices, the only limitation being the cellular network speeds (simply speaking).


----------

